# Gecko troubles



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

So here is the situation, my leo hasn't eaten in two weeks. I've tried every feeder I can find including crickets, superworms, mealies, and even wax worms. All of which he used to eat! Now here is where it get's kind of weird he doesn't act sick and a week in I cleaned his cage thinking maybe it was dirty and after he pooped so it's probably not impaction. He also regularly is active and often comes to the entrance of the enclosure like he wants to be picked up.

I've checked the temps, the cools side is at mid 70s and warm is around 89-90. The cage is freshly cleaned and he always has calcium in his dish thingy. He is also not wasting, that is he hasn't dropped weight suddenly. I give him fresh water daily and mist his moist hide every other day (where he seems to spend quite a bit of time).

I am at wits end, so if anyone has any idea please tell me! Is it a seasonal thing? Or hormonal (yes I think I may be wrong about his gender)? I'm not sure if there is a vet around here that can look at him, and I would rather avoid that if possible anyway but I'm not opposed to it.


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

how old is the gecko?

My gecko is annoying me with feeding... he won't eat unless his food is VERY wiggly, and he won't eat out of a bowl. I made the mistake of bribing him to eat with waxworms, and now he won't touch mealies. So time to order silkworms and see if that works.


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

I'm not exactly sure, I bought him at a nice pet store where the cages where nice and clean and the animals looked healthy. That was august of last year and he looked like a adolescent or maybe a young adult gecko but he has definitely grown since, so perhaps 1 1/2 -2 years (I really couldn't say).


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

Disregard this as he's started eating again, and I'm freggin relieved! :3


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

Ok he's at it again, seriously are they like freggin snakes or something?! *worried face*


----------

